#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται TopCon GPT-3007N

## mzakxaiou

Πωλείται πλήρης Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός TopCon GPT-3007N ακρίβειας 20cc το οποίο διαθέτει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:

Ενσωματωμένο Καταγραφικό (Data Collect)Laser PointerPoint GuideLCD οθόνη 4 γραμμών και 20 ψηφίών

Η συσκευή βρίσκεται σε άψογη κατάσταση, και παρέχεται σε ειδική θήκη μεταφοράς μαζί με τρίποδο αλουμινίου και πρίσμα.

Τιμή πώλησης 2.325€

----------

